# Sticky  Polk Audio FXI A6 Surround Speakers (Pair, Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio FXI A6 Surround Speakers (Pair, Black)*

*Description:*
The Polk FXi A6 surround speakers combine top-notch home theater performance with flexible placement options. These cleverly designed rear-channel speakers feature two tweeters aimed 45-degree from each other, for an ideal mix of direct and indirect sound. A dipole/bipole switch lets you position the FXi A6s on the rear or side walls of your home theater room ¿ you'll get great results either way. If you place them behind your listening position, set them to bipole mode for distinct, directional sound. Or set them to dipole mode for side placement, and they'll create a more diffuse soundfield for convincing wraparound effects. Polk carefully designed the drivers using laser testing to help identify and eliminate resonance points. The acoustically inert MDF cabinets fight internal vibrations that can compromise performance. It all adds up to enveloping surround sound that fully immerses you in the movie action.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0047192118533*Feature*Pair of timbre-matched surround speakers to fit any Polk Audio home theater or multi-channel music system
Equipped with a 6.5-inch dynamic balance driver with polymer/mineral composite cone
Features a neodynium magnet, low viscosity ferro-fluid cooling, and a heat sink on the back of the magnet
Equipped with two 1-inch silk/polymer composite dome tweeters
All MDF construction and extensive asymmetric cabinet bracing ensure resonance-free enclosures*Item Height*13.38 inches*Item Length*8.63 inches*Item Width*14.75 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AM6625-C|4*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*17 inches*Package Length*22 inches*Package Weight*31.4 pounds*Package Width*18.6 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AM6625-C|4*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*POLFXIA6BK*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio FXI A6 Surround Speakers (Pair, Black)*UPC*747192113155*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192113155
047192118533
747192118532*Item Weight*0 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AM6625-A
PLKAM6625A
AM6625-C|4*Model*AM6625-C|4*Color*Black*Warranty*5 Years Parts and Labor


----------

